# Small Midi Keyboard for Key switching



## Kaufmanmoon (Dec 2, 2016)

I've noticed a few people mention they use a small Midi keyboard just for Key Switching and wondered what people use.?
Something with a Modwheel could be handy for when travelling but mainly it's to sit on the desk in front or on top of main controller.

Any thoughts or advice appreciated.


----------



## soundgeek (Dec 2, 2016)

Well, i have an old 61 key synth i use as main contrôler, and somtimes use korg nanokey2 for key switching.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Dec 2, 2016)

I actually have a NanoKey but can't seem to get it to go down to C-2 unless I'm doing something wrong
•I'm an idiot, I have a Nanocontrol2. I'll look at the NanoKey, many thanks


----------



## soundgeek (Dec 2, 2016)

Well, if you press multiple times on OCT-, you should be able to get lower ?
I can cover the whole midi keyboard with mine ..

(Press on both OCT- and OCT+ to get back to center)


----------



## stonzthro (Dec 2, 2016)

Akai LPK25 - works great!


----------



## NYC Chaz (Dec 2, 2016)

+1 on the Korg Nanokey.I've been using this for keyswitching for the last 2 years.I think they stopped making them for a newer,more expensive model.Grab one while you can.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 2, 2016)

A dual programmable Boss FS6 Pedal is cheaper and allows both hands to play, or a mod wheel plus right hand.


----------



## rgames (Dec 2, 2016)

For keyswitching, I really like Lemur on a tablet or phone. You can put meaningful labels on everything so you can actually remember what's what. Plus you can tailor the keyswitches to the different libraries.

I'm not a big fan of Lemur for fader-type controllers but for button-type stuff it's amazing.

rgames


----------



## NYC Chaz (Dec 9, 2016)

chimuelo said:


> A dual programmable Boss FS6 Pedal is cheaper and allows both hands to play, or a mod wheel plus right hand.


 Hey chimuelo,how does the Fs6 work? Isn't that just switching between 2 channels.How do you set it up for multiple articulations? I got the nanokey for $40,so Ican't complain.


----------



## Øivind (Dec 9, 2016)

the Xkey from CME could be a decent keyswitch midi keyboard. It super small, thin, but still have nice keys. Also thei have wireless versions. http://www.cme-pro.com/ I have the 25key version of the Xkey which i think is pretty sweet.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 9, 2016)

NYC Chaz said:


> Hey chimuelo,how does the Fs6 work? Isn't that just switching between 2 channels.How do you set it up for multiple articulations? I got the nanokey for $40,so Ican't complain.



Nanokeys are fine.
fs6 allows unlatched and latched making it useful for keeping both hands playing.
Nanos are fine just offering other options.


----------



## Kent (Dec 9, 2016)

If you absolutely must have a 25-key KS board, the http://www.akaipro.com/product/mpk-mini-mkii (Akai MK2) is wonderful. It has a user-assignable CC x- and y- axis joystick which I've found very handy.

However, if at all possible, use a touch pad (iPad or similar) with Lemur, TouchOSC, or Metagrid iOS (my personal favorite) installed. This way you can see what you're doing, have more than 25 options available, send messages other than key switch, customize to your liking... the list goes on and on.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 9, 2016)

I'd get a korg microkey air: wireless bluetooth in 2 to 5 octave versions. Small, lightweight, great sensitivity and action for micro-sized keys.


----------



## markleake (Dec 9, 2016)

I have recently got the Korg microKEY, 61 key version. It replaced a 2nd gen Novation Launchkey61.

I'm not regretting it at all... far from it, I'm loving the microKey! Great responsiveness from such small keys, and takes up half the space.

It has a mod wheel, but I use the Korg microKontrol 2 for that mostly. Nothing beats physical controllers, especially when they take up so little space and are so configurable.


----------

